# Lumps Under Floor



## austinpowers (Jul 9, 2006)

Greetings,

After I got my 06 26RLS home I noticed some lumps in the flooring. Looks like they didn't clean the underlayment before laying the flooring. Could be small chunk of wood or something like that. Someone posted a couple of weeks ago that their dealer corrected the problem. At the time I forgot to ask how they did that. Did they slice the floor over the lump and then glue it back together? I'm sure they didn't lift the whole floor. Any one know the answer?

Also, this weekend I took the opportunity of nice weather to wash and hand wax the trailer. While doing so I discovered that I have joined the distinct group that has delam. Mine is located mostly behind the gas/battery cover and that is why I didn't notice if before. Dealer said to bring it in and they will look at it and get authorization from Keystone. Said the chrome plate should not be a problem since it is cheaper, easier and less intrusive that ripping off the whole front of the trailer and taking apart the seams.

Does anyone have any ideas why the delam is only occuring around the bottom of the trailer front? Did they have a bad mold/press? Just curious and wondering if I should be looking elsewhere for delam.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey austinpowers,
bummer about the floor, i don't think that they would cut the vinyl and then glue it, that would look terrible. Keystone has told me before that they will authorize any repairs due to poor craftsmanship and I'm sure that they would want to make sure it was done right the first  err...the second time.

Hey! Another cool factory upgrade to diamond plate thanks to delam!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

We have a small circle about 2 inches in diameter in the bathroom and it looks just like saw dust under the floor. Never went back to the dealer because we thought it would be more of a mess than it was worth.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

austinpowers,

Sorry to hear about your problems, but it sounds like the dealer is working with you, so that is positive. Slicing the floor is the only thing I have ever heard of, but I would sure avoid it if possible. Can you live with the bumps?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The floor is not glued down, just stapled around the edge.

I had one screw back out and cause a bump. I used a razor to cut the floor just enough to fix the screw then used vinyl glue to seam it back up.

If it is near the edge you can cut along the edge enough to lift the flooring and remove the debris then staple the edge back down and maybe even put a piece of 1/4 round over it to seal it up.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Good catch! and thanks for sharing. Someone skilled in flooring may be able to do a good job at getting the "lump" ot of the floor but i think the repair will be visable. I hope that someone can add to this and help out. As far as the delamination goes Keystone Outback has to get a handle on this! I hope they are taking note! Good luck keep in touch and let us know how things go.

Eric


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear of the problem you have encountered with the floor and the delam on the front
Sounds like your dealer is working with you on this problem
Are going to look at the flooring also
Keep us updated

Don


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I unfortunately have seen some delam issues on a recent trip to the dealer to get other parts. From what I saw it can happen in a lot of places, Up top, below, etc.

I would advise you not to take the diamond plate. It is the cheap way out for both the dealer and Keystone ,but who covers you 2 years down the road?

Call Keystone yourself, back it with a letter and don't let them do the job incorrectly twice.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Lets face it the flooring guy at Keystoned had a bag of weed fall out of his shirt pocket as he was putting the floor down. I'm sure he's still looking for it









John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

The day after we took delivery of our 31RQS we found a "bump" under the linoleum just outside the bathroom door. My first thought was a "pulled nail" or a screw that backed out. I found out that the flooring isn't glued down, but stapled around the edges. I took a straightened out coat hanger, removed the floor vent, and fished out a peice of slag that was left over after the drilling of the aluminum frame. Apparently a good vacuming wasn't performed before the linoleum guys came in. Gilligan strikes again!


----------



## austinpowers (Jul 9, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> The day after we took delivery of our 31RQS we found a "bump" under the linoleum just outside the bathroom door. My first thought was a "pulled nail" or a screw that backed out. I found out that the flooring isn't glued down, but stapled around the edges. I took a straightened out coat hanger, removed the floor vent, and fished out a peice of slag that was left over after the drilling of the aluminum frame. Apparently a good vacuming wasn't performed before the linoleum guys came in. Gilligan strikes again!


Calvin&Hobbs,
Thanks for the tip. Didn't think to try the old coat hanger trick. Just so happens I have two lumps, one outside the bathroom and close to a vent. The other in front of the sofa, also by a vent. I'll try your trick tonight.

Now I wonder if the coat hanger would get the air out of the delam so it would go flat again?????


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a great trick, C&H!
I'll have to remember that one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## smashin (May 29, 2006)

austinpowers said:


> Greetings,
> 
> After I got my 06 26RLS home I noticed some lumps in the flooring. Looks like they didn't clean the underlayment before laying the flooring. Could be small chunk of wood or something like that. Someone posted a couple of weeks ago that their dealer corrected the problem. At the time I forgot to ask how they did that. Did they slice the floor over the lump and then glue it back together? I'm sure they didn't lift the whole floor. Any one know the answer?
> 
> ...


We actually just got our 31 back from the dealers......warranty work. They repaired 3 problems like this. 
2 were bolts that were not tightened properly.........they went in underneath and fixed. The other was a screw that backed out..........all were under carpet though.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I had lumps in my floor (a lot) from a leak were water got in and wicked under the vinyl. I have seen my whole floor without the vinyl on it and I saw no nails or screws to back out except around the edges. The decking material is OSB, basically wood chips glued together and compressed. If it gets wet the chips can swell causing a lump under the vinyl.

My floor was not fixed correctly the first time so Keystone had the dealer install Pergo instead of vinyl. They also did some sanding were the lumps were. Not sure how this is going to work out in the long run.

In my oppion the OSB is a BAD choice for decking in a TT. There reasoning to me is because they can get it as a one piece floor and reduces soft spots and squeeks. I thing it's because it's cheaper than marinne grade flooring and is less labor to install. But if it gets exposed at the factory like setting outside or something your going to have lumps in the floor. From talking to the factory a lumpy floor is not uncommon.

In my oppinion do NOT let them cut your floor. Just a lump or two could be sanded enough to make it not so noticable.

What it looks like under the vinyl.









Pergo install in progress.


----------

